# Iron Will Dog Competition



## Garland Whorley (Jun 5, 2008)

WOW!! 1st up The Iron will competition was the ultimate competition I have see/competed in. HK9 Charles and Ty !! EXCELLENT Job!! I appreciate the hospitality and the passion you have for what you guys do !! 1.5 mile run, swim, 1/4 mile agility, wood search, just to name SOME! WOW.. Not a event to take lightly. Also ha...ve to shout Rodney for his SWEEP 1st place level 1 Hurricane and Level 2 with Katrina !! You are a bad man!! Josh EXCELLENT work as well with taking 3rd in Level 2 with Ziva. You both keep doing/keep learning need young cats like you in the game. Garland W took 2nd place with Reo, a ROTTWEILER! 
21 dogs competed and all 21 are winners!!!


----------

